
My trigger-warning disaster (2015) - Tomte
http://www.salon.com/2015/10/28/i_wanted_to_be_a_supporter_of_survivors_on_campus_and_a_good_teacher_i_didnt_realize_just_how_impossible_this_would_be/
======
sp332
If the "survivor" and the "hetrosexual white" student both felt unsafe in the
class, the common element is the professor. She seems to have some good points
to get across but apparently she's just not very good at conveying them to the
students.

